# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Taksa- ja lippumuutoksia Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä

## killerpop

Tampereen radio uutisoi



> Tampereen joukkoliikenne on teettänyt Teknillisellä yliopistolla selvityksen, jossa kartoitetaan erilaisia vaihtoehtoja hintojen ja lippuvalikoiman uudistamiseksi. 
> 
> Lähitulevaisuudessa tamperelaiset voivat matkustaa viikonloppuisin bussilla arkea edullisemmin, mikäli nyt suunnitteluvaiheessa oleva hinnoittelumalli toteutuu. 
> 
> Kertaliput kallistuisivat, mutta kausiliput säilyisivät samanhintaisina kuin ennenkin. Lisäksi erityisesti nuoria halutaan houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Selvitysryhmä on päätynyt suosittamaan nuorisolipun ikärajan nostamista 24 vuoteen.


Myös paperisessa Aamulehdessä oli asian tiimoilta juttua, tosin siinä väitettiin että TKL olisi teettänyt selvityksiä. Tuossa jutussa kerrottiin myös että kertalipulle uusi hinta olisi 2,50

----------


## ultrix

> Myös paperisessa Aamulehdessä oli asian tiimoilta juttua, tosin siinä väitettiin että TKL olisi teettänyt selvityksiä. Tuossa jutussa kerrottiin myös että kertalipulle uusi hinta olisi 2,50


Missähän Tampereen joukkoliikenteen laatima selvitys mahtaisi olla luettavana? Yritin kaupungin sivuilta etsiä, tuloksetta.

----------


## killerpop

Aamulehti 17.11.



> *Tampereen budjetti: Bussilipun hinta ei nouse ennen kesää (2009)*
> 
> _Valtuusto: Talousarvioon nuijittiin sovussa tukku lisäyksiä, rahat etsitään myöhemmin_
> 
> Valtuusto perui ensi vuoden budjettiin suunnitellut bussilippujen hinnankorotukset. Ensi vuodelle lisättiin kolmisenkymmentä muutakin toivetta, muttei euroakaan lisärahaa.
> 
> Muutokset leivottiin ryhmien neuvotteluissa jo etukäteen, ja budjettisopua kiiteltiin ryhmien puheenvuoroissa. Nämä muutokset hyväksyttiin äänestyksittä. Sovun ulkopuolelle jäivät vain Skp ja perussuomalaiset.
> 
> Pormestari Timo P. Niemisen (kok) mukaan muutokset ovat euromääräisesti pieniä, eikä hän antanut lisäyksille kokonais hintaa. Tavoite on etsiä lisäykset kehyksen sisältä, mutta myös lisää tuloja tarvitaan.
> ...

----------


## Hartsa

Tiedote hinnan korotuksista on ilmestynyt kotisivuille. Korotukset tulevat voimaan 1.5.2009 ja aikuisten kertalippu nousee 2,20 euroon ja arvolippu 1,50 euroon. Vaikka Helsingissä lasketaan lippujen hintoja ja Tampereella nostetaan niin Tampereen arvolippu on edelleen edullisempi.

----------


## lunastaja

> Joukkoliikenteen kertalippujen hinnat nousevat 2,50 euroon
> 24.3.2009 kello 17:05 
> 
> Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen kertalippujen hintaa korotetaan 2,50 euroon toukokuun alusta lähtien. Yhdyskuntalautakunta päätti joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnoista kokouksessaan tiistaina 24. maaliskuuta 2009. Lautakunta muutti pohjaesitystä, jossa esitettiin 2,20 euron korotusta. Lasten ja nuorten lipun hintoja puolestaan ei koroteta, vaan ne ne pysyvät esitetyn 1,10 euron sijasta 1 eurossa.
> 
> Esitys hyväksyttiin yksimielisesti. Päätösesitystä perusteltiin joukkoliikenteen kokonaisvaltaisella kehittämisellä. Arvolippujen hintoja korotetaan esitysten mukaisesti siten, että aikuisen arvolippu nousee 1,50 euroon. 
> 
> Lautakunta toivoi ponnessaan, että arvolipun pienimmän summan laskemista tutkitaan. Summa on nyt 20 euroa. 
> 
> ...


http://www.tampere.fi/tiedotus/tiedo.../t090324i.html

----------


## ultrix

Hyvä näin. Toivottavaa kuitenkin olisi, että jatkossa saisi kahdella eurolla  kioskeista, parkkiautomaateista ja toivottavasti joskus tärkeimmille pysäkeille (K:tori, K:puisto, L:asema, R:asema ja TAYS) asennettavista lippuautomaateista ennakkokertalipun. Kioskien myymä lippu voisi olla nykyisenkaltainen voucher, jonka vastineeksi saisi tavallisen kertalipun, automaateista saisi heti voimassaolevan kertalipun.

----------


## jtm

Tampereen sisäisen liikenteen maksut muuttuvat 4.5 alkaen:http://www.tampere.fi/joukkoliikenne.../t090423a.html

----------


## Multsun poika

Turistilippua ei edelleenkään saa muualta kuin frenckellistä...

----------


## GT8N

En ymmärrä, että mikä v... siinä on, kun turistilippua ei voi saada mistään muualta? Palvelee todella hyvin, että pitää raahautua palvelupisteeseen, joka on arkisin auki jotenkin ja lauantaisin vain muutaman tunnin. Sunnuntaina ei tarvitsekaan lippuja ostella. Eikö mitenkään ole mahdollista saada lippuja myyntiin niihin kioskeihin, mistä ennen sai matkailijalippuja? 

Vaikka Tampereen joukkoliikenne (tosin ilman raideliikennettä) palvelee kohtuullisesti aina tasaminuuttiaikatauluja myöden, niin pidän tällä hetkellä suurimpana ongelmana matkailijalipun erittäin hankalaa käyttöä. Tosin tilannehan oli silloin vielä huonompi, kun matkailijalippuja ei saanut moneen kuukauteen, mutta voisikohan vihdoinkin palvelun palauttaa järkevälle tasolle? Tässä asiassa pääkäupunkiseutu ottaa harvinaisen lisäpisteen matkailijalippujen helposta asstavuudesta (hinnasta voi toki keskustella). 

Vai onko matkailijalippu liian edullinen matkustajalle, että sen käyttö on luonnostaan tehtävä niin vaikeaksi? Saahan lauantai-iltapäivänä saapuvalta matkailijalta nyhdettyä kertamaksut koko viikonlopulta ja vielä alkuviikolta, jos matkailija ei kerkiä palvelupisteeseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Vai onko matkailijalippu liian edullinen matkustajalle, että sen käyttö on luonnostaan tehtävä niin vaikeaksi? Saahan lauantai-iltapäivänä saapuvalta matkailijalta nyhdettyä kertamaksut koko viikonlopulta ja vielä alkuviikolta, jos matkailija ei kerkiä palvelupisteeseen.


Veikkaan että johtuu siitä, että myyntipisteissä on edelleen vanhat ETM-laitteet käytössä eikä lainkaan Pusateceja. Ja tätä uutta matkailijakorttia ei vanhoilla laitteilla voi alustaa.

http://jlf.fi/f15/3196-kateisrahasta...html#post57264

----------


## ultrix

> En ymmärrä, että mikä v... siinä on, kun turistilippua ei voi saada mistään muualta? Palvelee todella hyvin, että pitää raahautua palvelupisteeseen, joka on arkisin auki jotenkin ja lauantaisin vain muutaman tunnin. Sunnuntaina ei tarvitsekaan lippuja ostella. Eikö mitenkään ole mahdollista saada lippuja myyntiin niihin kioskeihin, mistä ennen sai matkailijalippuja?


Ei sitä kuulemma tahalleen myydä vain Frenckellissä. Muistaakseni joukkoliikennelogistikko Häyrynen tai joukkoliikennepäällikkö Periviita sanoi jotain sen suuntaista, että lähiaikoina sen myyntiä laajennettaisiin, koska ei heidänkään mielestä ole järkeä myydä lippua vain teknillisessä virastotalossa. Teknillisistä (vai -)syistä johtuen myyntiä ei ole vielä päästy laajentamaan.

----------


## jtm

En keksinyt muuta paikkaa niin laitetaan tähän tämmöinen uutinen: 

Matkailijalippuja nyt myös rautatieasemalta
Tampereen Matkailijalipun voi hankkia nyt Palvelupiste Frenckellin lisäksi myös rautatieasemalta, Go Tampere Oy:n Matkailutoimistosta.

Edistystä! :Very Happy:

----------


## GT8N

Mitkähän lienee putiikin aukioloajat? Toivottavasti sellaiset, että uudistuksesta olisi jotain hyötyäkin.

----------


## Hartsa

> Syksyllä on tarkoitus tehdä joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuositusten mukaisesti muutoksia mm. siten, että toteutetaan nuorten ikärajan laajentaminen nykyisestä 19 ikävuodesta 24 ikävuoteen ja nuoriso- ja opiskelijalipun hinnan alennus nykyisestä 33 eurosta 30 euroon.


Toisaalta saattaa olla hyvä idea että juuri ajokortin hankkineille tarjotaan edullisempaa joukkoliikennettä. Silti kuulostaa erikoiselta että 24-vuotiaat saavat nuorisoalennusta kun muualla maassa 12-vuotiaat maksavat paikallisliikenteessä täyden hinnan.

----------

